# Oooops Babies Galore!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have had a number of little surprises recently .. have a look at these little darlings, please!

http://www.rims.net/2009May09

Terry


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*cute!*

awww...they're so cute! you are so lucky, terry. those ducks are so beautiful- i wish i had ducks!
do you need a pond?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Cuteness overload! It's funny to see "oops" babies that aren't pigeons .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> Cuteness overload! It's funny to see "oops" babies that aren't pigeons .


Two very long stories, MJ .. I'll try to fill everyone in later ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Snowy_pied_chic said:


> awww...they're so cute! you are so lucky, terry. those ducks are so beautiful- i wish i had ducks!
> do you need a pond?


No, you don't need a pond, but ducks are not a pet to have without some real knowledge of how to care for them. They are darling, delightful, beautiful, but very, very destructive of your lawn (I no longer have a lawn .. I have weeds and bare spots .. bare spots thanks to ducks .. and weeds cuz I haven't moved the ducks to the weedy areas yet ..  I also have lots of "pot holes" in the yard cuz ducks like to dabble .. )

Ducks need a predator proof night enclosure, fresh drinking water numerous times a day, bathing water (and no .. they make no distinction between what is drinking water and what is bathing water), and a proper diet. That's about it.

Terry


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*...*

...can't really have ducks, then...
don't have lawn either- the quails made sure of that, LOL.

just one question i've always wanted to know-

do ducks REALLY drink their own poop when the dabble, or do they "leave" it???

sorry, don't know much about ducks. but they're so adorable-- you just wanna pick them up and hug them!!!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Ducks think that clean water is evil and must be dirtied as soon as possible. They will eat their own poop, that is why cleanliness is so important. Fresh water at all times. Nevertheless, I loved my ducks and they kept the weeds down for me!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thanks for giving me a cuteness overload this morning. Nothing is sweeter than a baby, whatever it is. The little lovebirds were extra cute.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*cute*

I remember my little baby muscovy's they are so cute (little buggers) thak you for the smiles I really needed a couple >Kevin


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Such incredible cuteness!!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a size differents in those sweet little lovebirds!

Those muscovies are just so cute! The adult faces have such wonderful character.

Guess the Easter duckies are getting dumped in droves...the ones that lived that long. Sure glad for the ones that make it to your place!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Wow...how Adorable!*

Terry, they're adorable! 
So glad I caught this thread before turning in for the night...or I should say morning! Had a great day off and your pics made it even greater! What a nice way to end a busy day of studying!
That 'little squirt' baby is sooooo small.....gave me chills just thinking about having to watch over such teeny birdies! I'm sure he'll catch up to his/her siblings quickly!

I love those not-so-little duckies too! 

Look forward to checking in on how they grow-up, so please keep sending pictures!
I think you will recall that I won't be having any baby birdies, so it's so nice to enjoy
yours! Please give them all, including that pretty Mama, lots of kisses from me and the gang!

Thanks for sharing!
(Not surprised to see you still with your many plates very full! Sweet Dreams!)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Christin! It is so very good to hear from you! I've thought of you so very many times and wondered how you were doing. I hope you won't be such a stranger here!

That little lovebird just blossomed a day or two ago .. it is still very much smaller than the siblings but now is covered in that rather homely grayish/greenish fuzz. It's strong and healthy as far as I can tell and has been a real tough little one to survive with two so much larger siblings. I also give the parents a great deal of credit for keeping up with the little one and not letting him/her fall by the wayside. I would have tried to take over if necessary, but fortunately, that wasn't needed.

I'll get more pics in the next day or two.

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you, Terry, I needed that.


----------

